
The Cost of JavaScript Frameworks - IAmEveryone
https://timkadlec.com/remembers/2020-04-21-the-cost-of-javascript-frameworks/
======
phillipseamore
I suspect that the low scripting CPU time on jQuery sites is because it's
quite common that it's just being used for a few things (and even nothing at
all), while the other frameworks are likely doing a whole lot more.

Something like JS LoC excluding the framework itself might give a better
picture of it.

~~~
tkadlec
I suspect you're absolutely right! :)

Using jQuery is definitely a different style of development than using
something like Angular/Vue/React. I tried to clarify in the post (under "The
Big Picture") that the data shouldn't be construed as me saying "React is
slower than Vue or jQuery" but rather that there are characteristics of the
way we build when we use React (combo of ecosystem, documentation, technical
approach, etc) that leads to a lot more work happening on the device. The
question is whether that's something that we're ok with.

Hopefully that came across in the post! I certainly don't want anyone thinking
this is like a benchmark or anything that is pitting jQuery execution versus
React execution or similar.

